# Lexmark printer driver



## redshaw (Feb 6, 2006)

Does anyone know of a printer driver for a lexmark x2350 printer?
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## camgangrel (Feb 7, 2006)

no it so new that Lexmark don't even have a drive for in the windows side of things or a linux driver. some times you use those to build a work around driver. but not on this printer.


----------



## redshaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Okay, thanks. I got it free (with rebate) with a camera, but I guess I'll take it back!


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 7, 2006)

camgangrel said:
			
		

> no it so new that Lexmark don't even have a drive for in the windows side of things or a linux driver. some times you use those to build a work around driver. but not on this printer.


Lexmark's web site would seem to disagree with you.


----------



## redshaw (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah, for sure there is a driver for Windows 98 and XP but not for Mac OSX.


----------



## macuser009 (Apr 14, 2006)

I bought a Lexmark X2350 today 15/4/2006 because on the box it includes OS9.2.2 and OSX under system requirements which in my view suggests mac is supported but this would seem to be not the case. The Lexmark web site does not show there are any drivers for this printer combo for mac systems. The box would appear to state incorrect information.


----------



## mugglemac (Apr 30, 2006)

So far the 2300 series is not supported by OS X, the 2200 series is. I tried downloading the 2200 series software attempting to use as a "maybe this will work" mode, however during the final step of the setup the newer 2300 series is not recognised by the 2200 software and setup can not be continued. Also tried the installation disk that came with the 2300 series in case Lexmark made a mistake and included the OS X drivers, not such luck. The hit and miss with OS X drivers is perplexing, why would Lexmark produce drivers for a previous series and not carry over the drivers for the next? From a marketing viewpoint this does not make any sense.


----------

